

Interested in JavaScript? JS.LA now has 20 recorded talks. - foxbarrington
http://vimeo.com/jsla/videos/sort:likes/format:thumbnail

======
foxbarrington
And of course, if you're interested in JavaScript _and_ in LA, you should come
to the next meetup on 3/28. For updates follow
<https://twitter.com/LosAngelesJS>

